# January apalachicola



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Either side of the bay between apalachicola and st George island. 

If the water is clear (should be that time of yr) and the winds are calm you can sight fish for reds all day. 

Also either side of the island around the cuts produce big redfish if you’re willing to bait fish on the bottom but that’s more of a summer time thing.


----------

